# A?c Shroud



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

I have an 2006 outback that is now my deer camp/ river home. The A/C shroud has blown off and busted up. Looking at new they can get pricey, especially for a deer camp unit. I'm looking for ideas to get some sort of cover back on the a/c. Any ideas? Has anyone made their own?

Thanks in advance!

SS


----------



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry fat fingers. A/C Shroud


----------

